# For my MILU!



## MILU (Dec 29, 2011)

*MILU was very special, he taught me many things I never dream I'd know about the unknown, he helps me understanding life and death... I love him very much (of course I love other pets I had and all animals, but MILU was very special!!)

I'd like to pay him a homage.. to make him become worth at least a little more.. so I made this for him... You can read and post/send it to friends if you'd like. It's a funny way I've found to make my MILU become worth US$6,000,000 ...
Although, of course he's worth much more. 
*

*http://braziliannewsnow.blogspot.com*

* I won't let my bunny be forgotten. 
He was source of new inspiration to an English philosopher who visited my college, inspiration for the arts, search for more religion, etc. I can't wait to meet him again! *


----------



## MILU (Dec 29, 2011)

Here's more for you, MILU!! 

http://bizarrenewsbrazil.wordpress.com/2011/12/29/twoheadedrabbit/


----------



## MILU (Dec 29, 2011)

And more... 

http://novidadesbrasileirasja.blogspot.com/2011/12/coelho-de-2-cabecas-comprado-por.html


----------



## MILU (Dec 29, 2011)

Some times I teased people telling them MILU had 2 heads because once I used an app that did that to his pic (mirrored it), and when I showed his pic people actually thought he was a 2-headed rabbit even if I told them he only had one head.. 







I've always kept the pic as the background of my ipod and whenever I show something on the ipod to someone, they still strike the question: "Is this a two-headed rabbit???" - no matter what I say, everybody wants to think he *is* a two-headed rabbit...

MILU always made me laugh, even when he was not around. I'll keep the spirit alive, I'll try to keep it going on. Now I'll actually go along with the joke.. hehe I hope you enjoy it, MILU, my dear prankster!!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 29, 2011)

:big kiss: For MILU frolicking in the big blue sky with pastures filled with green grass and all the dearest treats he could ever want.
For you the best two-headed bunny in the galaxy,
Jj and Pembrooke


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 29, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.

Actually a 2-headed rabbit would be awful. The conjoined rabbits wouldn't agree on which way to hop ...


----------



## MILU (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Jj and LakeCondo!

I agree it wouldn't be fun for any animal to have 2 heads. They could get jealous and fight. But as it's just fiction, hopefully MILU is enjoying the giggle, he's always put a smile in many faces with this story.. I hope he likes this little joke now that I'm making it "official" for him... heheh 
:biggrin:et:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 29, 2011)

ray:


----------



## MILU (Jan 4, 2012)

Now guess who made the American news?? hahaha MILU, the 2-headed rabbit!!! 

It doesn't matter if the journalist says the pic isn't real, it doesn't matter at all - it actually sounds like he's in doubt about the text, he published the whole the text from the blog about MILU under his comment... 

http://www.scoopsandiego.com/missio...11e1-9b64-0019bb30f31a.html#user-comment-area

Now this is the BEST page of the online news! It's the "LOCAL NEWS" section, and check out who's got more of the page? MILU!!!! Who is Brazilian.. and there are THREE links to MILU on the page, yes, 3, while the actual local news seem to be a little neglected.. 

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...QHjCjm2AQHUOa7A0ge6nYNBvwa5ErUvcUwnKc1Nsee_hw

I think it's really funny and no matter what they say, I'm still happy to see that MILU has made the news, and not even only the Brazilian news, but the American news!! No matter what they say, MILU has got more space than other news. 

* Other links on the local news page direct to MILU's pics:

They call this one "oh boy!"

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...QHbMt37AQHP-055b5owfk8lo_X-_BqjSjI8o5KHPUkl9A

And they call this one "Bogus Rabbit"
http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt...QFQtgGlAQHx_JW2GrWdQDkECnSOygKwwERdAvPa4ysN5g

MILU always makes people smile...


----------



## MILU (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, MILU is not anymore in 3 links of the "local news" page - they updated it.. but he still has much more prominence there than the actual local news! And in the main page I've just noticed he's marked both as "editor's pick" and "featured"! I imagine on Jan 2 (when the story was actually published) MILU must have been marked also as "breaking news" (as we can actually still see a link to his story in the breaking news link!) 
It doesn't matter what they say, it matters that MILU always makes people smile, and he finally made the news!


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Jan 4, 2012)

That is awesome!
Smiles to MILU!
Jj


----------



## MILU (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## holtzchick (Jan 7, 2012)

Awhh, 

I'm so sorry for your loss!! You were a TERRIFIC bunny mother and the fact that MILU made so many headlines proves even more so!!!


----------

